# The Saga Ends Otter #3!!!!



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Well today I went out to make sure my otter sets were in good working order heading into the weekend because we had really high water up here the last week or so. I forgot to take the camera with me this time and told myself no big deal I won't have anything anyway the water was too high!!

Well I got to the first spot and otter sign all over two of them! First set nothing water too high. My second set I got there and no trap (280 coni) then I look and see an otter tail!! WooHoo some excitement!!!   I kept telling Max (my dog) I got him buddy I got him!! It was a nice Chippewa county male 42" long not my biggest but above average for up here. He will be an XL easy.

Here are the pics from my house I am not happy about forgetting the camera I will get better ones tomorrow night at my fiance's house. I will make sure to get my partner in the pic this time because he came with me everytime just waiting for the third!

Patience pays off that is all I will say. Here are the pics!


----------



## Yoopertrapper (Jan 24, 2006)

Way to go on #3 otter.
Nice pics.


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

ottertrapper,

Congratulations to the finish of a great season!

Beautiful looking otter!

Now you and Max can relax a little, until next season  .


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Dave,

You can bet I will be relaxing now I am pulling everything now just have a few left to pull tomorrow and the trap shed will be full again. Now I have to attend Tuesdays meeting here on the 5th about this trapping ban talk I will relax once I know what the word is on that. My season is officially over well it will be tomorrow. Thanks for the comments guys! Otter


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

way to go! i like how he is sitting pretty for you in the last pic! Yeah it sounds like max has earned his photo in the picture this year. congrats on the catch and a great season.

you said that you would get some better pics later...whats the longest that you would feel comfortable having an otter this time of year, before he's skinned and stretched?


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Mike,

It is plenty cold out you could hang them for 3-4 days but I wouldn't go any longer. I am gonna skin him tomorrow night or saturday morning. I have him in my fridge right now so he won't go bad. By the way I never hand them more than 2 days I like to skin them as fast as possible so you don't get any hair slip. Otter


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

Otter,

I knew as soon as I got your PM that you had him. Looks like a nice one too! Thanks for allowing us all to participate in your quest for #3.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Target,
Thanks for participating! That is what is great about this site we are all happy when someone else does well and support one another and freely offer help to someone who asks! I am glad I rejoined this site this past Jan. It has been fun chatting with everyone on here. Thanks Otter


----------



## t_steinhauer444 (Dec 7, 2005)

Congrats OT I new you would get em. That last pic is a cool looking pic. Oh ya you get to have a pic with yer trappin buddy Max. Thoes otter shure do have some sice fur.



ottertrapper said:


> Target,
> Thanks for participating! That is what is great about this site we are all happy when someone else does well and support one another and freely offer help to someone who asks! I am glad I rejoined this site this past Jan. It has been fun chatting with everyone on here. Thanks Otter


I agree this is a great site, everyone gets along and is happy when someone else gets something and very helpfull when someone asks for help or info. Ya couldn't ask for better people.


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

I see that an extra large otter goes over 38 inches, where in the measurment taken? Stretched my goes 39, and 1/2 from nose to base of tail.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Mike,
You are correct the measurement goes from nose to base of tail so if yours goes 39.5 that is an XL and that is the largest size there is for otter. Obviously you could catch a bigger one, but it is still an XL. If you sold yours to the auction they would measure it as a 39" they don't count the half inches, but for my personal records I keep tabs of that half inch. I think you said you are tanning yours correct? I might with this one if it has a good amount of singe, if not I am selling it. I can keep a small one someday. To this day I have never kept one well I did once, but ended up selling it to a friend.

Tim,
Yeah I wish I had the camera with me today when I was out, but didn't Max was there though. As soon as he seen that otter he started barking and whimpering because he wanted to smell and lick it. I will get those pics either tomorrow evening or saturday morning with my partner. Good luck and stay patient with your otter sets. Otter


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Otter,
Congrats on the last one. Those were some good pics. See you don't need my pics you got better ones of your own anyway. The one pic looks like its alive and ready for a bath.......spooky!!! Congrats again!


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Captian,

Yeah it was pretty stiff still so I thought I would take a pic like that for something to do wasn't sure if I should post it here, but I did. This is the end of my pics though so I need yours and everyone elses to look at now until the end of the season. I am gonna take a few more pics of the otter with me and my partner Max tomorrow and that will be it for the year. Keep catching those beavers hope you get many more. How many do you have this year now? Otter


----------



## weatherby (Mar 26, 2001)

Sweet!!


----------



## muskrat (Oct 21, 2005)

Nice catch and congratulations, you posted pictures earlier, outdoor river is that where you got your otter? That last picture looks like you have a house pet just laying lounging around. 
Matt


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

muskrat,

Not sure which pics you are talking about when you said I posted pictures earlier. Thanks for the comments guys. Yeah he was stiff so I figured why not!


----------



## WOODS (Feb 9, 2006)

Otter great job, great year! It was a fun to read/watch along the way.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Woods,
Thanks I'm glad you enjoyed it. I will be back in the fall!


----------



## mallardtone-man (Nov 20, 2002)

Sweet man, congrats, thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

mallardtone,
I hear you on your motto there I hate school cmon spring!! It is steelhead time now!


----------



## deerslayer15 (Nov 27, 2005)

nice otter otter


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks Deerslayer15!!


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

Nice job Otter. You set your goal and you did it with a couple weeks to spare, an otter limit. I'm real happy for you and thats one very nice looking critter. I am still healing up from my fall, sure takes a long time to heal broken ribs. Really cut into my last 5 or 6 weeks of beaverin. I pulled all my traps going on 4 weeks now. Dave Lyons teased me about tuffing it out and I did for a week. I even done a float trip down the river with them, but I broke ribs in three different places and I couldn't take the constant pain. I didn't miss any work though. It's 4:30am and I'm heading to Tawas / Oscoda with a couple noodle rods Probably just gonna pier fish in Tawas though, till I can run the river a little better.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Yeah I pulled all my traps now that I caught the third so I am done now also! You are making me jealous talking about fishing for steelies today! Have fun out there and I hope you catch the big one let me know how you did. Thanks for the comments Otter


----------



## maxemus (Jan 13, 2002)

I concur. that one pic w/the otter sitting up eyes open looks like it's a pet:SHOCKED: PET CEMETARY


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Good one maxemus!! Now he is drying in my bathroom so I can get him sealed this week! Never dried a pelt in the house before I have an air freshner in the bathroom with him!


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Those are some great pics otter.Very good to see that you caught your final otter for the season.Good Job!!

Mike


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Sure Frosty blame the pain on me..........

Good catch otter.

Dave


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

i'd like to try and get one next year and have mounted for my fly tying table..i see a couple every year while stream fishing up here. last spring i seen a mother otter and about 5 little ones swimming a large beaver pond by my house they were swimming single file like baby ducks. it was way to cool


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Wow woodie,
You have almost seen as many in one day in the wild as I have seen in my life and I spend a ton of time outdoors fishing, trapping, and hunting. I have seen 7 that I can remember in the wild in my life, that doesn't count the ones I have trapped of course. They are neat to watch, but can do damage to the trout population. 

They look awesome mounted I had one mounted for my boss on year chasing a brook trout in the mount it is neat. I will have to see if I can find the pic. 

Thanks for all the comments everyone and taking the time to look. Otter


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

That is amazing. I'd love to see one let alone catch one.


----------

